# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين البحرين >  قانون الاثبات بالبحرين

## هيثم الفقى

الباب الأول - أحكام عامة
مادة (1) على الدائن إثبات الالتزام، وعلى المدين إثبات التخلص منه. 
مادة (2) يجب أن تكون الوقائع المراد إثباتها متعلقة بالدعوى، منتجة فيهم، وجائزاً قبولها. 
مادة (3) تقوم المحكمة المختصة بنظر الدعوى بمباشرة إجراءات الإثبات ويجوز لها أن تندب أحد قضاتها لمباشرة إجراء من إجراءاته، وإذا ندبت المحكمة أحد قضاتها لمباشرة إجراء من إجراءات الإثبات وجب عليها أن تحدد أجلاً لا يتجاوز ثلاثة أسابيع لمباشرة هذا الإجراء وأجلا آخر لإتمامه. 
ويأذن رئيس الدائرة عند الاقتضاء في مد هذا الأجل الأخير، ويعين من يخلف القاضي المنتدب. 
مادة (4) الأحكام الصادرة بإجراءات الإثبات، لا يلزم تسبيبها، ما لم تتضمن قضاء قطعياً. 
ويجب إعلان منطوق هذه الأحكام إلى من لم يحضر جلسة النطق بها، كما يجب إعلان الأوامر الصادرة بتعيين تاريخ إجراء الإثبات، وإلا كان الإجراء باطلا. 
ويكون الإعلان بناء على طلب قسم الكتاب بميعاد يومين. 
مادة (5) إذا إستلزم إتمام الإجراء أكثر من جلسة أو أكثر من يوم ذكر في المحضر اليوم والساعة اللذان يحصل التأجيل إليهما، ولا محل لإخطار من يكون غائبا بهذا التأجيل. 
مادة (6) تقدم المسائل العارضة المتعلقة بإجراءات الإثبات للقاضي المنتدب، ولا يجوز أن يثار أمام المحكمة من المسائل العارضة ما لم يسبق عرضه على القاضي المنتدب، وتكون قراراته بشأن هذه المسائل واجبة النفاذ دون إخلال بحق الخصوم في إعادة عرض تلك المسائل على المحكمة عند نظر القضية ما لم ينص القانون على خلاف ذلك. 
مادة (7) إذا أحال القاضي المنتدب القضية على المحكمة لأي سبب عين لها أقرب جلسة، مع إعلان من لم يحضر من الخصوم بواسطة قسم الكتاب بتاريخ الجلسة. 
مادة (8) للمحكمة أن تعدل عما أمرت به من إجراءات الإثبات بشرط أن تبين أسباب العدول بالمحضر. 
ويجور لها ألا تأخذ بنتيجة الإجراء بشرط أن تبين أسباب ذلك في حكمها.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثاني- الأدلة الكتابية
الفصل الأول - المحررات الرسمية
مادة (9) المحررات الرسمية هي التي يثبت فيها موظف عام أو شخص مكلف بخدمة عامة ما يتم على يديه أو ما تلقاه من ذوى الشأن، وذلك طبقا للأوضاع القانونية وفي حدود سلطته واختصاصه. 
فإذا لم تكتسب هذه المحررات صفة رسمية، فلا يكون لها إلا قيمة المحررات العرفية متى كان ذوو الشأن قد وقعوها بإمضاءاتهم أو بأختامهم أو ببصمات أصابعهم. 
مادة (10) المحررات الرسمية حجة على الناس كافة بما دون فيها من أمور قام بها محررها في حدود مهمته أو وقعت من ذوي الشأن في حضوره ما لم يتبين تزويرها بالطرق المقررة قانونا. 
أما ما ورد على لسان ذوى الشأن من بيانات أو إقرارات فيجوز إثبات عدم صحتها بالطرق العادية طبقا للقواعد العامة. 
مادة (11) إذا كان أصل المحرر الرسمي موجودا فإن صورته الرسمية خطية كانت أو فوتوغرافية تكون حجة بالقدر الذي تكون فيه مطابقة للأصل. 
وتعتبر الصورة مطابقة للأصل ما لم ينازع في ذلك أحد الطرفين، وفي هذه الحالة تراجع الصورة على الأصل، على أن تتم المراجعة في مواجهة الخصوم. 
مادة (12) إذا لم يوجد أصل المحرر الرسمي، كانت الصورة الرسمية حجة على الوجه الآتي: 
{ أ } تكون للصورة الرسمية الأصلية تنفيذية كانت أو غير تنفيذية حجية الأصل متى كان مظهرها الخارجي لا يسمح بالشك في مطابقتها للأصل. 
{ب} وتكون للصورة الرسمية المأخوذة من الصورة الأصلية الحجية ذاتها، ولكن يجوز في هذه الحالة لكل من الطرفين أن يطلب مراجعتها على الصورة الأصلية التي أخذت منها. 
{ج} أما ما يؤخذ من صور رسمية للصور المأخوذة من الصورة الأصلية، فلا يعتد به إلا لمجرد الاستئناس تبعا للظروف. 
الفصل الثاني - المحررات العرفية
مادة (13) يعتبر المحرر العرفي صادراً ممن وقعه ما لم ينكر صراحة ما هو منسوب إليه من خط أو إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة ( ). 
أما الوارث أو الخلف فلا يطلب منه الإنكار، ويكفي أن يحلف يميناً بأنه لا يعلم أن الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة هي لمن تلقى عنه الحق. 
ومن احتج عليه بمحرر عرفي وناقش موضوعه لا يقبل منه إنكار الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع. 
مادة (14) لا يكون المحرر العرفي حجة على الغير في تاريخه إلا منذ أن يكون له تاريخ ثابت. 
ويكون للمحرر تاريخ ثابت في الأحوال الآتية: -
{ أ } من يوم أن يقيد في السجل المعد لذلك. 
{ب} من يوم أن يثبت مضمونه في ورقة أخرى ثابتة التاريخ. 
{ج} من يوم أن يؤشر عليه من موظف عام مختص. 
{د } من يوم وفاة أحد ممن لهم على المحرر أثر معترف به من خط أو إمضاء أو بصمة أو من يوم أن يصبح مستحيلا على أحد هؤلاء أن يكتب أو يبصم لعلة في جسمه. 
{هـ} من يوم وقوع أي حادث آخر يكون قاطعا في أن الورقة قد صدرت قبل وقوعه. 
ومع ذلك يجوز للقاضي تبعا للظروف ألا يطبق حكم هذه المادة على المخالصات 
مادة (15) تكون للرسائل الموقع عليها قيمة المحرر العرفي من حيث الإثبات، وتكون للبرقيات ومكاتبات التلكس والفاكسميلي هذه القيمة أيضا إذا كان أصلها المودع في مكان التصدير موقعا عليه من مرسلها، أو من شخص ينوب عنه أو مكلف من قبله بإرسالها. 
وتعتبر هذه البرقيات والمكاتبات مطابقة لأصلها حتى يقوم الدليل على عكس ذلك. 
وإذا أعدم الأصل فلا يعتد بها إلا لمجرد الإستئناس. 
مادة (16) دفاتر التجار لا تكون حجة على غير التجار، غير أن البيانات المثبتة فيها عما ورده التجار تصلح أساسا يجيز للقاضي أن يوجه اليمين المتممة إلى أي من الطرفين وذلك فيما يجوز إثباته بالبينة. 
وتكون دفاتر التجار حجة على هؤلاء التجار، ولكن إذا كانت هذه الدفاتر منتظمة فلا يجوز لمن يريد أن يستخلص منها دليلا لنفسه أن يجزئ ما ورد فيها ويستبعد منه ما كان مناقضا لدعواه. 
مادة (17) إذا تباينت القيود بين دفاتر منتظمة لتاجرين، جاز للقاضي أن يقرر إما إهدار البينتين أو الأخذ بإحداهما دون الأخرى، على ما يظهر له من ظروف الدعوى. 
مادة (18) إذا استند أحد الخصمين التاجرين إلى دفاتر خصمه وسلم مقدما بما ورد فيها جاز للقاضي توجيه اليمين المتممة له على صحة دعواه إذا امتنع خصمه، دون مبرر عن إبراز دفاتره. 
مادة (19) لا تكون الدفاتر والأوراق المنزلية حجة على من صدرت منه إلا في الحالتين الآتيتين: - 
{ أ } إذا ذكر فيها صراحة أنه استوفى دينا. 
{ب} إذا ذكر صراحة أنه قصد بما في دونه في هذه الأوراق أن تقوم مقام السند لمن أثبتت حقا لمصلحته. 
مادة (20) التأشير على سند الدين بما يستفاد منه براءة ذمة المدين حجة على الدائن إلى أن يثبت العكس، ولو لم يكن التأشير موقعا منه ما دام السند لم يخرج من حيازته. 
وكذلك يكون الحكم إذا أثبت الدائن بخطه دون توقيع ما يستفاد منه براءة ذمة المدين في نسخة أصلية للسند أو في مخالصة وكانت النسخة أو المخالصة في يد المدين 
الفصل الثالث - طلب إلزام الخصم بتـقديم المحررات الموجودة تحت يده
مادة (21) يجوز للخصم أن يطلب إلزام خصمه بتقديم أية محررات منتجة في الدعوى تكون تحت يده في الأحوال الآتية: -
{ أ } إذا كان القانون يجيز مطالبته بتقديمها أو تسليمها. 
{ب} إذا كانت مشتركة بينه وبين خصمه، وتعتبر المحررات مشتركة، على الأخص، إذا كانت محررة لمصلحة الخصمين أو كانت مثبتة لإلتزاماتهما وحقوقهما المتبادلة. 
{ج} إذا إستند خصمه إليها في أية مرحلة من مراحل الدعوى. 
مادة (22) يجب أن يبين في الطلب المشار إليه في المادة السابقة: -
{ أ } أوصاف المحررات الني يعينها الخصم. 
{ب} مضمون المحررات بقدر ما يمكن من التفصيل. 
{ج} الواقعة التي يستشهد بالمحررات عليها. 
{د } الدلائل والظروف التي تؤيد أن المحررات تحت يد الخصم. 
{هـ} وجه إلزام الخصم بتقديم المحررات. 
مادة (23) لا يقبل الطلب إذا لم تراع فيه أحكام المادتين السابقتين. 
مادة (24) إذا أثبت الطالب طلبه وأقر الخصم بأن المحرر في حوزته أو سكت، أمرت المحكمة بتقديم المحرر في الحال أو في أقرب موعد تحدده. 
وإذا أنكر الخصم ولم يقدم الطالب إثباتا كافيا لصحة الطلب، وجب أن يحلف الخصم المنكر يمينا، بأن المحرر لا وجود له أو أنه لا يعلم وجوده ولا مكانه وأنه لم يخفه أو لم يهمل البحث عنه ليحرم خصمه من الاستشهاد به. 
مادة (25) إذا لم يقم الخصم بتقديم المحرر في الموعد الذي حددته المحكمة، أو امتنع عن حلف اليمين المذكورة، اعتبرت صورة المحرر التي قدمها خصمه صحيحة مطابقة لأصلها، فإن لم يكن خصمه قد قدم صورة من المحرر جاز الأخذ بقوله فيما يتعلق بشكله وموضوعه. 
مادة (26) إذا قدم الخصم محرراً للإستدلال به في دعوى منظورة فلا يجوز سحبه بغير رضاء خصمه إلا بإذن كتابي من القاضي أو رئيس الدائرة بعد أن تحفظ صورة منه في ملف الدعوى مؤشراً عليها من قسم الكتاب بمطابقتها للأصل. 
مادة (27) يجوز للمحكمة أثناء سير الدعوى، ولو أمام محكمة الاستئناف، أن تأذن في إدخال الغير لإلزامه بتقديم محرر تحت يده أو صورة رسمية منه وذلك في الأحوال ومع مراعاة الأحكام والأوضاع المنصوص عليها في المواد السابقة ( ). 
ولها أيضا أن تطلب من الجهات الإدارية أن تقدم كتابة ما لديها من المعلومات والوثائق اللازمة للسير في القضية، بشرط ألا يخل تقديم ذلك بالمصلحة العامة. 
مادة (28) كل من حاز شيئا أو أحرزه يلتزم بعرضه على من يدعى حقا متعلقاً به متى كان فحص الشيء ضروريا للبت في الحق المدعى به من حيث وجوده ومداه. فإذا كان الأمر متعلقا بسندات أو أوراق أخرى، فللقاضي أن يأمر بعرضها على ذي الشأن وبتقديمها عند الحاجة إلى القضاء، ولو كان ذلك لمصلحة شخص لا يريد إلا أن يستند إليها في إثبات حق له. 
على أنه يجوز للقاضي أن يرفض إصدار الأمر بعرض الشيء إذا كان لمن أحرزه مصلحة مشروعه في الامتناع عن عرضه. 
ويكون عرض الشيء في المكان الذي يوجد فيه وقت طلب العرض ما لم يعين القاضي مكانا آخر، وعلى طالب العرض أن يقوم بدفع نفقاته مقدما، وللقاضي أن يعلق عرض الشيء على تقديم كفالة تضمن لمن أحرز الشيء تعويض ما قد يحدث له من ضرر بسبب العرض. 
الفصل الرابع - إثبات صحة المحررات
مادة (29) للمحكمة أن تقدر ما يترتب على الكشط والمحو والتحشير وغير ذلك من العيوب المادية في المحرر من إسقاط قيمته في الإثبات أو إنقاصها. 
وإذا كانت صحة المحرر محل شك في نظر المحكمة جاز لها من تلقاء نفسها أن تدعو الموظف الذي صدر عنه أو الشخص الذي حرره ليبدي ما يوضح حقيقة الأمر فيه. 
مادة (30) إنكار الخط أو الختم أو الإمضاء أو بصمة الإصبع يرد على المحررات غير الرسمية، أما ادعاء التزوير فيرد على جميع المحررات الرسمية وغير الرسمية. 
الفرع الأول - إنكار الخط والإمضاء أو الختم
أو بصمة الأصبع وتحقيق الخطوط
مادة (31) إذا أنكر من يشهد عليه المحرر خطه أو إمضاءه أو ختمه أو بصمة إصبعه أو أنكر ذلك خلفه أو نائبه (*) وكان المحرر منتجا في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لتكوين عقيدة المحكمة في شأن صحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع أمرت المحكمة بالتحقيق بالمضاهاة أو بسماع الشهود أو بكليهما. 
مادة (32) يحرر محضر تبين به حالة المحرر وأوصافه بيانا كافيا ويوقعه رئيس الجلسة وكاتب المحكمة والخصوم، ويجب توقيع المحرر ذاته من رئيس الجلسة والكاتب. 
مادة (33) يشتمل منطوق الحكم الصادر بالتحقيق على: 
{ أ } ندب أحد قضاة المحكمة لمباشرة التحقيق. 
{ب} تعيين خبير أو ثلاثة خبراء. 
{ج} تحديد اليوم والساعة اللذين يكون فيهما التحقيق. 
{د } الأمر بإيداع المحرر المقتضي تحقيقه قسم الكتاب بعد بيان حالته على الوجه المبين بالمادة السابقة. 
مادة (34) يكلف قسم الكتاب الخبير بالحضور أمام القاضي في اليوم والساعة المعينين لمباشرة التحقيق. 
مادة (35) على الخصوم أن يحضروا في الموعد المذكور لتقديم ما لديهم من أوراق المضاهاة والاتفاق على ما يصلح منها لذلك، فإن تخلف الخصم المكلف بالإثبات بغير عذر جاز الحكم بسقوط حقه في الإثبات، وإذا تخلف خصمه جاز اعتبار الأوراق المقدمة للمضاهاة صالحة لها. 
مادة (36) على الخصم الذي ينازع في صحة المحرر أن يحضر بنفسه للإستكتاب في الموعد الذي يعينه القاضي لذلك، فإن امتنع عن الحضور بغير عذر مقبول جاز الحكم بصحة المحرر. 
مادة (37) تكون مضاهاة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع الذي حصل إنكاره على ما هو ثابت لمن يشهد عليه المحرر من خط أر إمضاء أو ختم أو بصمة الإصبع. 
مادة (38) لا يقبل للمضاهاة في حالة عدم اتفاق الخصوم إلا: -
{ أ }الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع الموضوع على محررات رسمية، أو محررات عرفية يعترف الخصم بصحتها، ولا يعتد بالمحررات العرفية التي يحكم بصحتها بعد إنكاره إياها. 
{ب} الجزء الذي يعترف الخصم بصحته من المحرر المقتضي تحقيقه. 
{ج} خط الخصم أو إمضاؤه الذي يكتبه أو البصمة التي يطبعها أمام القاضي وبحضور الخبير. 
مادة (39) يجوز للقاضي أن يأمر بإحضار المحررات الرسمية المطلوبة للمضاهاة عليها من الجهة التي تكون بها أو ينتقل مع الخبير إلى محلها للاطلاع عليها بغير نقلها. 
مادة (40) في حالة تسليم المحررات الرسمية لقسم الكتاب تقوم الصور التي تنسخ منها مقام الأصل متى كانت ممضاة من القاضي المنتدب والكاتب والموظف الذي سلم الأصل، ومتى أعيد الأصل إلى محله ترد الصورة المأخوذة منه إلى قسم الكتاب ويصير إلغاؤها. 
مادة (41) يوقع الخبير والخصوم والقاضي والكاتب على أوراق المضاهاة قبل الشروع في التحقيق، ويذكر ذلك في المحضر. 
مادة (42) تراعى فيما يتعلق بذوي الخبرة القواعد المقررة في الباب المتعلق بالخبرة. 
مادة (43) لا تسمع شهادة الشهود إلا فيما يتعلق بإثبات حصول الكتابة أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع على المحرر المقتضي تحقيقه ممن نسبت إليه. 
وتراعى في هذه الحالة القواعد المقررة في الباب الخاص بشهادة الشهود. 
مادة (44) إذا حكم بصحة المحرر كله، سواء كان ذلك دون إتباع إجراءات تحقيق الخطوط أو بعد إتباعها، فيحكم على من أنكره بغرامة لا تقل عن مائة دينار ولا تجاوز خمسمائة دينار. 
ولا يقضي بالغرامة على الوارث أو الخلف الذي اقتصر طعنه على عدم علمه بأن الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو البصمة هي لمن تـلقى الحق عنه. 
ولا تتعدد الغرامة بتعدد الورثة أو الخلف (*). 
مادة (45) لا يجوز للمحكمة أن تقضي بحكم واحد بصحة المحرر أو برده أو بسقوط الحق في إثبات صحته وفي موضوع الدعوى ( ). 
فإذا ما قضت المحكمة بصحة المحرر أو برده أو بسقوط الحق في إثبات صحته وجب أن تحدد أقرب جلسة قبل الفصل في الموضوع ليبدي الخصوم ما لديهم من أوجه دفاع أخرى. 
مادة (46) يجوز لمن بيده محرر غير رسمي أن يختصم من يشهد عليه ذلك المحرر ليقر بأنه بخطه أو بإمضائه أو بختمه أو ببصمة إصبعه، ولو كان الالتزام الوارد به غير مستحق الأداء، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصليه بالإجراءات المعتادة. 
مادة (47) إذا حضر المدعى عليه وأقر، تثبت المحكمة إقراره، وتكون جميع المصروفات على المدعى، ويعتبر المحرر معترفا به إذا سكت المدعى عليه أو لم ينكره أو لم ينسبه إلى سواه. 
مادة (48) إذا لم يحضر المدعى عليه تحكم المحكمة في غيبته بصحة الخط أو الإمضاء أو الختم أو بصمة الإصبع. 
مادة (49) إذا أنكر المدعى عليه الخط أو الإمضاء أو بصمة الإصبع فيجرى التحقيق طبقا للقواعد المتقدمة. 
الفرع الثاني - الإدعاء بالتـزوير ( )
مادة (50) يكون الإدعاء بالتزوير في أية حالة تكون عليها الدعوى بتقرير في قسم الكتاب بعد إيداع كفالة قدرها مائة دينار لتعويض ما قد يصيب الخصم الآخر من ضرر، ويبين في هذا التقرير كل مواضع التزوير المدعى به وإلا كان باطلا. 
ويجب أن يعلن مدعي التزوير خصمه بمذكرة في الثمانية أيام التالية لتقديم التقرير يبين فيها شواهد التزوير وإجراءات التحقيق التي يطلب إثباته به. 
مادة (51) على مدعي التزوير أن يسلم قسم الكتاب المحرر المطعون فيه إن كان تحت يده - أو صورته المعلنة إليه - فإن كان المحرر تحت يد المحكمة أو الكاتب وجب إيداعه قسم الكتاب. 
مادة (52) إذا كان المحرر تحت يد الخصم جاز لرئيس الجلسة بعد إطلاعه على التقرير أن يأمر بضبطه وإيداعه قسم الكتاب. 
فإذا امتنع الخصم عن تسليم المحرر وتعذر ضبطه اعتبر غير موجود ولا يمنع هذا من ضبطه، فيما بعد إن أمكن. 
مادة (53) إذا كان الإدعاء بالتزوير منتجا في النزاع ولم تكف وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها لاقتناع المحكمة بصحة المحرر أو بتزويره ورأت أن إجراء التحقيق الذي طلبه الطاعن في مذكرته منتج وجائز أمرت بالتحقيق. 
مادة (54) يشتمل الحكم الصادر بالتحقيق على بيان الوقائع التي قبلت المحكمة تحقيقها والإجراءات التي رأت إثباتها بها وعلى سائر البيانات المذكورة في المادة (33). 
مادة (55) يجري التحقيق بالمضاهاة طبقا للأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفرع السابق. 
ويجري التحقيق بشهادة الشهود وفقاً للقواعد المقررة لذلك. 
مادة (56) الحكم بالتحقيق عملا بالمادة (53) يوقف صلاحية المحرر للتنفيذ إلى أن يفصل في موضوع التزوير دون إخلال بالإجراءات التحفظية. 
مادة (57) إذا حكم بسقوط حق مدعي التزوير فـي ادعائه أو برفضه حكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن مائتين وخمسين ديناراً ولا تجاوز ألف دينار. 
ولا يحكم عليه بشيء إذا ثبت بعض ما ادعاه. 
وتتعدد الغرامة بتعدد الأوراق المدعى بتزويرها إلا إذا وجد ارتباط بينها. 
مادة (58) للمدعى عليه بالتزوير إنهاء إجراءات الإدعاء في أية حالة كانت عليها بنزوله عن التمسك بالمحرر المطعون فيه. 
وللمحكمة في هذه الحالة أن تأمر بضبط المحرر أو بحفظه إذا طلب مدعي التزوير ذلك لمصلحة مشروعة. 
مادة (59) يجوز للمحكمة -ولو لم يدع أمامها بالتزوير بالإجراءات المتقدمة- أن تحكم برد أي محرر وبطلانه إذا ظهر لها بجلاء من حالته أو من ظروف الدعوى أنه مزور. 
ويجب عليها في هذه الحالة أن تبين في حكمها الظروف والقرائن التي تبينت منها ذلك. 
مادة (60) يجوز لمن يخشى الاحتجاج عليه بمحرر مزور أن يختصم من بيده ذلك المحرر ومن يفيد منه لسماع الحكم بتزويره، ويكون ذلك بدعوى أصلية ترفع بالأوضاع المعتادة. 
وتراعي المحكمة في تحقيق هذه الدعوى والحكم فيها القواعد المنصوص عليها في هذا الفصل والفرع السابق.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثالث- شهادة الشهود 
مادة (61) في غير المواد التجارية إذا زادت قيمه التصرف القانوني على مائتي دينار أو كان غير محدد القيمة فلا تجوز شهادة الشهود في إثبات وجوده أو انقضائه إلا بالكتابة ما لم يوجد اتفاق أو نص يقضي بغير ذلك. 
ويقدر الالتزام بإعتبار قيمته وقت صدور التصرف، ويجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود إذا كانت زيادة الالتزام على مائتي دينار لم تأت إلا من ضم الملحقات إلى الأصل. 
وإذا اشتملت الدعوى على طلبات متعددة ناشئة عن مصادر متعددة، جاز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود في كل طلب لا تزيد قيمته على مائتي دينار ولو كانت هذه الطلبات في مجموعها تزيد على هذه القيمة ولو كان منشؤها علاقات ببن الخصوم أنفسهم أو تصرفات من طبيعة واحدة. 
وتكون العبرة في الوفاء إذا كان جزئيا بقيمة الالتزام الأصلي. 
مادة (62) لا يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود ولو لم تزد القيمة على مائتي دينار في الحالات الآتية: -
{ أ } فيما يخالف أو يجاوز ما اشتمل عليه دليل كتابي. 
{ب} إذا كان المطلوب هو الباقي أو هو جزء من حق لا يجوز إثباته إلا بالكتابة. 
{ج} إذا طالب أحد الخصوم في الدعوى بما تزيد قيمته على مائتي دينار ثم عدل عن مطالبته إلى ما لا يزيد على هذه القيمة. 
مادة (63) يجوز الإثبات بشهادة الشهود فيما كان يجب إثباته بالكتابة إذا وجد مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة. 
وكل كتابة تصدر من الخصم ويكون من شأنها أن تجعل وجود التصرف المدعى به قريب الاحتمال تعتبر مبدأ ثبوت بالكتابة. 
مادة (64) يجوز كذلك الإثبات بشهادة الشهود فيما كان يجب إثباته بدليل كتابي: 
{ أ } إذا وجد مانع مادي أو أدبي يحول دون الحصول على دليل كتابي. 
{ب} إذا فقد الدائن سنده الكتابي بسبب أجنبي لا يد له فيه. 
مادة (65) لا يكون أهلا للشهادة من لم تبلغ سنه خمس عشرة سنة. 
على أنه يجوز أن تسمع أقوال من لم يبلغ هذه السن بغير يمين على سبيل الاستدلال. 
ولا يكون أهلا كذلك للشهادة من لم يكن سليم الإدراك. 
مادة (66) الموظفون والمكلفون بخدمة عامة لا يشهدون ولو بعد تركهم العمل، عما يكون قد وصل إلى علمهم في أثناء قيامهم به من معلومات لم تنشر بالطريق القانوني ولم تأذن السلطة المختصة في إذاعتها. ومع ذلك فلهذه السلطة أن تأذن لهم في الشهادة بناء على طلب المحكمة أو أحد الخصوم. 
مادة (67) لا يجوز لمن علم من المحامين أو الوكلاء أو الأطباء أو مدققي الحسابات أو غيرهم عن طريق مهنته أو صفته، بواقعة أو بمعلومات أن يفشيها ولو بعد انتهاء خدمته أو زوال صفته، ما لم يكن ذكرها له مقصودا به ارتكاب جناية أو جنحة. 
ومع ذلك يجب على الأشخاص المذكورين أن يؤدوا الشهادة على تلـك الوقائع أو المعلومات متى طلب منهم ذلك من أسرها إليهم، على ألا يخل ذلك بأحكام القوانين الخاصة بهم. 
وإذا تعدد من أسروا بالواقعة تعين موافقتهم جميعا على إفشائها. 
مادة (68) لا يجوز لأحد الزوجين أن يفشي بغير رضاء الآخر ما أبلغه إليه أثناء الزوجية ولو بعد انقضائها، إلا في حالة رفع دعوى من أحدهما على الآخر، أو إقامة دعوى على أحدهما بسبب جناية أو جنحة وقعت منه على الآخر. 
مادة (69) على الخصم الذي يطلب الإثبات بشهادة الشهود، في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها ذلك، أن يبين للمحكمة كتابة أو شفاها في الجلسة، الوقائع التي يريد إثباتها، وأسماء الأشخاص الذين يطلب سماع شهادتهم ومحال إقامتهم. 
مادة (70) الإذن لأحد الخصوم بإثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود يقتضي دائماً أن يكون للخصم الآخر الحق في نفيها بهذا الطريق. 
مادة (71) للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أن تأمر بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود في الأحوال التي يجيز القانون فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود متى رأت في ذلك إظهاراً للحقيقة. 
كما يكون لها في جميع الأحوال، كلما أمرت بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود أن تستدعى للشهادة من ترى لزوماً لسماع شهادته إظهارا للحقيقة. 
مادة (72) يجب أن يبين في منطوق الحكم الذي يأمر بالإثبات بشهادة الشهود كل واقعة من الوقائع المأمور بإثباتها وإلا كان باطلا، ويبين كذلك في الحكم اليوم الذي يبدأ فيه التحقيق والميعاد الذي يجب أن يتم فيه. 
مادة (73) يستمر التحقيق إلى أن يتم سماع جميع شهود الإثبات والنفي في الميعاد، ويجري سماع شهود النفي في الجلسة ذاتها التي سمع فيها شهود الإثبات إلا إذا حال مانع دون ذلك. 
وإذا أجل التحقيق لجلسة أخرى كان النطق بالتأجيل بمثابة تكليف لمن يكون حاضرا من الشهود بالحضور في تلك الجلسة إلا إذا أعفتهم المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب صراحة من الحضور. 
مادة (74) إذا طلب أحد الخصوم خلال الميعاد المحدد للتحقيق مدً الميعاد فصلت المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب على الفور في الطلب بقرار يثبت في محضر الجلسة. 
شفوي يثبت في محضر التحقيق، وتفصل المحكمة في الطلب على وجه وإذا رفض القاضي مد الميعاد، جاز التظلم إلى المحكمة بناء على طلب السرعة، ولا يجوز الطعن بأي طريق في قرار المحكمة. 
ولا يجوز للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب مدَ الميعاد لأكثر من مرة واحدة. 
مادة (75) لا يجوز بعد انقضاء ميعاد التحقيق سماع شهود بناء على طلب الخصوم. 
مادة (76) إذا لم يحضر الخصم شاهده أو لم يكلفه بالحضور في الجلسة المحددة قررت المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب إلزامه بإحضاره أو بتكليفه بالحضور لجلسة أخرى ما دام الميعاد المحدد للتحقيق لم ينقض، فإذا لم يفعل سقط حقه في الإشهاد به. 
مادة (77)ولا يخل هذا بأي جزاء آخر رتبه القانون على هذا التأخير. 
إذا كلف الشاهد بالحضور تكليفاً صحيحاً ولم يحضر، حكمت عليه المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب بغرامة مقدارها عشرون ديناراً. ويثبت الحكم في المحضر، ولا يكون قابلا للطعن. 
وفي أحوال الاستعجال الشديد، يجوز أن تصدر المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب أمرا بإحضار الشاهد. 
وفي غير هذه الأحوال يؤمر بإعادة تكليف الشاهد بالحضور إذا كان لذلك مقتض وتكون عليه مصروفات هذا التكليف، فإذا تخلف حكم عليه بضعف الغرامة المذكورة. ويجوز للمحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب إصدار أمر بإحضاره. 
ويجوز للمحكمة أو للقاضي المنتدب إعفاء الشاهد من الغرامة إذا حضر وأبدى عذرا مقبولاً. 
مادة (78) إذا حضر الشاهد وإمتنع بغير مبرر قانوني عن أداء اليمين أو عن الإجابة حكم عليه طبقا للأوضاع المتقدمة بغرامة لا تجاوز مائة دينار. 
مادة (79) يكون سماع الشهود أمام المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب بحضور الخصوم. 
وإذا كان للشاهد عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور جاز أن ينتقل إليه القاضي لسماع أقواله، فإن كان التحقيق أمام المحكمة، جاز أن تندب أحد قضاتها لذلك، ويدعى الخصوم لحضور تأدية هذه الشهادة ويحرر محضر بها ويوقعه رئيس الجلسة أو القاضي المنتدب وكاتب الجلسة. 
مادة (80) لا يجوز ردَّ الشاهد ولو كان قريباً أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم إلا أن يكون غير قادر على التمييز بسبب هرم أو حداثة أو مرض أو لأي سبب آخر. 
مادة (81) يؤدي من لا قدرة له على الكلام الشهادة، إذا أمكن أن يبين مراده، بالكتابة أو بالإشارة. 
مادة (82) يؤدي كل شاهد شهادته على انفراد بغير حضور باقي الشهود الذين لم تسمع شهادتهم. 
مادة (83) على الشاهد أن يذكر اسمه ولقبه ومهنته وسنه وموطنه وأن يبين قرابته أو مصاهرته ودرجتها إن كان قريبا أو صهرا لأحد الخصوم ويبين كذلك إن كان يعمل عند أحدهم. 
مادة (84) على الشاهد أن يحلف يميناً بأن يقول الحق، كل الحق، ولاشيء غير الحق وإلا كانت شهادته باطلة. 
ويكون الحلف حسب الأوضاع الخاصة بديانته إن طلب ذلك ( ). 
مادة (85) يكون توجيه الأسئلة إلى الشاهد من المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب ( ). 
ويجيب الشاهد أولا عن أسئلة الخصم الذي استشهد به ثم عن أسئلة الخصم الآخر دون أن يقطع أحد الخصوم كلام الآخر أو كلام الشاهد وقت أداء الشهادة.
مادة (86) إذا انتهى الخصم من استجواب الشاهد فلا يجوز له إبداء أسئلة جديدة إلا بإذن المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب. 
مادة (87) لرئيس الجلسة أو لأي من أعضائها أن يوجه للشاهد مباشرة ما يراه من الأسئلة مفيداً في كشف الحقيقة. 
مادة (88) تؤدي الشهادة شفاهاً، ولا يجوز الاستعانة بمذكرات مكتوبة إلا بإذن المحكمة أو القاضي المنتدب وحيث تسوغ ذلك طبيعة الدعوى. 
مادة (89) تثبت إجابات الشهود في المحضر ثم تتلى على الشاهد ويوقعها بعد تصحيح ما يرى لزوم تصحيحه منها، وإذا امتنع عن التوقيع ذكر ذلك وسببه في المحضر. 
مادة (90) تقدر مصاريف الشهود ومقابل تعطيلهم بناء على طلبهم ويعطى الشاهد صورة من أمر التقدير تكون نافذة على الخصم الذي استدعاه. 
مادة (91) يشتمل محضر التحقيق على البيانات الآتية: -
{ أ } يوم ومكان وساعة بدء التحقيق وانتهائه مع بيان الجلسات التي استغرقها. 
{ب} أسماء الخصوم وألقابهم وذكر حضورهم أو غيابهم وطلباتهم. 
{ج} أسماء الشهود وألقابهم ومهنهم وموطن كل منهم وذكر حضورهم أو غيابهم وما صدر بشأنهم من الأوامر. 
{د } ما يبديه الشهود وذكر تحليفهم اليمين. 
{هـ}الأسئلة الموجهة إليهم ومن تولى توجيهها وما نشأ عن ذلك من المسائل العارضة ونص إجابة الشاهد على كل سؤال. 
{و } توقيع الشاهد على إجابته بعد إثبات تلاوتها وملاحظاته عليها. 
{ز } قرار تقدير مصروفات الشاهد إذا كان قد طلب ذلك. 
{ح} توقيع رئيس الدائرة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب. 
مادة (92) إذا لم يحصل التحقيق أمام المحكمة أو حصل أمامها ولم تكن المرافعة قد تمت في نفس الجلسة التي سمع فيها الشهود كان للخصوم الحق في الإطلاع على محضر التحقيق. 
مادة (93) بمجرد انتهاء التحقيق أو إنقضاء الميعاد المحدد لإتمامه يعين القاضي المنتدب أقرب جلسة لنظر الدعوى ويقوم قسم الكتاب بتبليغ الخصم الغائب. 
مادة (94) يجوز لمن يخشى فوات فرصة الاستشهاد بشاهد على موضوع لم يعرض بعد أمام القضاء ويحتمل عرضه عليه أن يطلب في مواجهة ذوى الشأن سماع ذلك الشاهد. 
ويقدم هذا الطلب بالطرق المعتادة إلى قاضي الأمور المستعجلة وتكون مصروفاته كلها على من طلبه، وعند تحقق الضرورة يحكم القاضي بسماع الشاهد متى كانت الواقعة مما يجوز إثباتها بشهادة الشهود. 
مادة (95) يتبع في هذا التحقيق القواعد المتقدمة عدا مـا نص عليه في المواد 70، 73، 74، 92. 
مادة (96) لا يجوز في الحالة المنصوص عليها في المادة (94) من هذا القانون تسليم صورة من محضر التحقيق ولا تقديمه للقضاء إلا إذا رأت محكمة الموضوع عند نظره جواز إثبات الواقعة بشهادة الشهود، ويكون للخصم الاعتراض أمامها على قبول هذا الدليل، كما يكون له طلب سماع شهود نفي لمصلحته.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الرابع - القرائن وحجية الأمر المقضي
الفصل الأول - القرائن
مادة (97) القرائن التي ينص عليها القانون تغني من تقررت لمصلحته عن أية طريقة أخرى من طرق الإثبات، على أنه يجوز نقض هذه القرينة بالدليل العكسي، ما لم يوجد نص يقضي بغير ذلك. 
مادة (98) القرائن الـقضائية هي التي لم ينص عليها القانون. وللقاضي استنباط كل قرينة منها من ظروف الدعوى وتقدير مدى دلالتها فيها، ولا يجوز الإثبات بهذه القرائن إلا في الأحوال التي يجوز فيها الإثبات بشهادة الشهود. 
الفصل الثاني - حجية الأمر المقضي
مادة (99) الأحكام التي حازت قوة الأمر المقضي تكون حجة فيما فصلت فيه من الحقوق. ولا يجوز قبول دليل ينقض هذه الحجية، ولكن لا تكون لتلك الأحكام هذه الحجية إلا في نزاع قام بين الخصوم أنفسهم دون أن تتغير صفاتهم وتتعلق بذات الحق محلا وسببا. 
وتقضي المحكمة بهذه الحجية من تلقاء نفسها. 
مادة (100) لا يرتبط القاضي المدني بالحكم الجنائي إلا في الوقائع التي فصل فيها هذا الحكم وكان فصله فيها ضروريا، ومع ذلك فانه لا يرتبط بالحكم الصادر بالبراءة إلا إذا قام على نفي نسبة الواقعة إلى المتهم.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الخامس- الإقرار 
مادة (101) الإقرار هو اعتراف شخص بواقعة قانونية مدعى عليه بها لآخر قصد اعتبار هذه الواقعة ثابتة في ذمته، ويكون قضائيا أو غير قضائي. 
مادة (102) الإقرار القضائي هو اعتراف الخصم أمام القضاء بواقعة قانونية مدعى بها عليه، وذلك أثناء السير في الدعوى المتعلقة بهذه الواقعة. 
مادة (103) الإقرار غير القضائي هو اعتراف الخصم بواقعة قانونية مدعى بها عليه، وذلك في غير مجلس القضاء أو في غير الدعوى المتعلقة بالواقعة المقر بها. وتتبع في إثباته القواعد العامة المتعلقة بالإثبات. 
مادة (104) الإقرار القضائي حجة قاطعة على المقر وقاصرة عليه وملزمة للقاضي. ولا يتجزأ الإقرار على صاحبه. ومع ذلك يتجزأ الإقرار إذا إنصب على وقائع متعددة، وكان وجود واقعة منها لا يستلزم حتما وجود الوقائع الأخرى.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السادس- استجواب الخصوم
مادة (105) للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أن تستجوب من يكون حاضراً من الخصوم أو تأمر بحضورهم بأنفسهم أمامها لإستجوابهم متى رأت موجباً لذلك. 
مادة (106) إذا كان الخصم عديم الأهلية أو ناقصها، جاز استجواب من ينوب عنه وجاز للمحكمة مناقشته هو إن كان مميزا في الأمور المأذون بها. 
ويجوز بالنسبة إلى الأشخاص الاعتبارية توجيه الاستجواب إلى من يمثلها قانونا. 
ويشترط في جميع الأحوال أن يكون المراد استجوابه أهلا للتصرف في الحق المتنازع فيه. 
مادة (107) إذا رأت المحكمة أن الدعوى ليست في حاجة إلى استجواب، رفضت طلب الاستجواب. 
مادة (108) توجه المحكمة الأسئلة التي تراها إلى الخصم، وتوجه إليه كذلك ما يطلب الخصم الآخر توجيهه منها، وتكون الإجابة فـي الجلسة ذاتها إلا إذا رأت المحكمة إعطاء ميعاد للإجابة. 
مادة (109) تكون الإجابة في مواجهة من طلب الاستجواب، ولكن لا يتوقف الاستجواب على حضوره. 
مادة (110) تدون الأسئلة والأجوبة بالتفصيل والدقة في محضر الجلسة، وبعد تلاوتها يوقع عليها الرئيس وكاتب الجلسة والمستجوب. 
وإذا امتنع المستجوب عن الإجابة أو عن التوقيع ذكر في المحضر امتناعه وسببه. 
مادة (111) إذا كان للخصم عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور للاستجواب، جاز للمحكمة الانتقال إليه لاستجوابه، ولها أن تندب أحد قضاتها لذلك. 
مادة (112) إذا تخلف الخصم عن الحضور للاستجواب بغير عذر مقبول، أو امتنع عن الإجابة بغير مبرر قانوني، جاز للمحكمة أن تقبل الإثبات بشهادة الشهود والقرائن في الأحوال التي ما كان يجوز فيها ذلك.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب السابع - اليمين
الفصل الأول - اليمين الحاسمة 
مادة (113) اليمين الحاسمة هي التي يوجهها أحد الخصوم للخصم الآخر ليحسم بها النزاع. 
مادة (114) يجوز لكل من الخصمين، في أية حالة كانت عليها الدعوى، أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة إلى خصمه. على أنه يجوز للقاضي أن يمنع توجيه اليمين إذا كان الخصم متعسفا في توجيهها. 
ولمن وجهت إليه اليمين أن يردها على خصمه. 
على أنه لا يجوز الرد إذ انصبت اليمين على واقعة لا يشترك فيها الخصمان، بل يستقل بها شخص من وجهت إليه. 
ولا يجوز لمن وجه اليمين أو ردها أن يرجع في ذلك متى قبل خصمه أن يحلف. 
مادة (115) لا يجوز توجيه اليمين الحاسمة في واقعة مخالفة للنظام العام أو الآداب. ويجب أن تكون الواقعة التي تنصب عليها اليمين متعلقة بشخص من وجهت إليه. فإذا كانت غير شخصية له انصبت على مجرد علمه بها. 
مادة (116) يجوز للوصي أو القيم أو وكيل الغائب أن يوجه اليمين الحاسمة فيما يجوز له التصرف فيه، ولكن لا يجوز للوكيل في الخصومة توجيه اليمين الحاسمة أو قبولها أو ردها على الخصم الآخر إلا بتوكيل خاص. 
مادة (117) يجب على من يوجه لخصمه اليمين أن يبين بالدقة الوقائع التي يريد إستحلافه عليها. وأن يذكر صيغة اليمين التي يوجهها إليه بعبارة واضحة. 
وللمحكمة أن تعدل صيغة اليمين التي يعرضها بحيث توجه بوضوح ودقة على الواقعة المطلوب الحلف عليها. 
يحلف الخصم اليمين بنفسه، ولا يجوز له إنابة غيره في تأديتها. 
مادة (118) إذا لم ينازع من وجهت إليه اليمين، لا في جوازها ولا في تعلقها بالدعوى، وجب عليه، إن كان حاضراً بنفسه، أن يحلفها فوراً أو يردها على خصمه، وإلا أعتبر ناكلا ً. 
ويجوز للمحكمة أن تعطيه ميعاداً للحلف إذا رأت لذلك وجهاً. 
فإن لم يكن حاضراً وجب تبليغه بالحضور لحلفها بالصيغة التي أقرتها المحكمة وفي اليوم الذي حددته، فإن حضر وإمتنع دون أن ينازع أو تخلف بغير عذر مقبول اعتبر ناكلا ً كذلك. 
مادة (119) إذا نازع من وجهت إليه اليمين في جوازها أو في تعلقها بالدعوى، ورفضت المحكمة منازعته وحكمت بتحليفه، بينت في منطوق حكمها صيغة اليمين، ويبلغ هذا المنطوق للخصم إن لم يكن حاضرا بنفسه، ويتبع ما نص عليه في المادة السابقة. 
مادة (120) إذا كان لمن وجهت إليه اليمين عذر مقبول يمنعه من الحضور، انتقلت إليه المحكمة، أو ندبت أحد قضاتها لتحليفه. 
مادة (121) تكون تأدية اليمين بأن يقول الحالف "أحلف" ثم يذكر الصيغة التي أقرتها المحكمة. 
ولمن يكلف حلف اليمين أن يؤديها بنفسه وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة في ديانته إذا طلب ذلك. 
مادة (122) يعتبر في حلف الأخرس ونكوله ورده لليمين، إشارته المعهودة إن كان لا يعرف الكتابة، فإن كان يعرفها فحلفه ونكوله ورده بها. 
مادة (123) يحرر محضر بحلف اليمين يوقعه الحالف ورئيس الجلسة أو القاضي المنتدب والكاتب. 
مادة (124) يترتب على توجيه اليمين الحاسمة التنازل عما عداها من البينات بالنسبة للواقعة التي ترد عليها. 
ولا يجوز للخصم أن يثبت كذب اليمين بعد أن يؤديها الخصم الذي وجهت إليه أو ردت عليه. على أنه إذا ثبت كذب اليمين بحكم جزائي، فإن للخصم الذي أصابه ضرر منها أن يطالب بالتعويض، دون إخلال بما قد يكون له مـن حق الطعن على الحكم الذي صدر ضده بسبب اليمين الكاذبة. 
مادة (125) كل من وجهت إليه اليمين الحاسمة فحلفها حكم لصالحه، أما إذا نكل عنها دون أن يردها على خصمه خسر دعواه. وكذلك من ردت عليه هذه اليمين فنكل عنها. 
الفصل الثاني - اليمين المتممة
مادة (126) اليمين المتممة هي التي توجهها المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها لأي من الخصمين لتبني على ذلك حكمها في موضوع الدعوى أو في قيمة ما تحكم به. 
ويشترط لتوجيه هذه اليمين ألا يكون في الدعوى دليل كامل، وألا تكـون الدعوى خالية من أي دليل. 
ولا يجوز للخصم الذي وجهت إليه المحكمة اليمين المتممة أن يردها على الخصم الأخر. 
مادة (127) لا يجوز للقاضي أن يوجه إلى المدعي اليمين المتممة لتحديد قيمة المدعى به إلا إذا استحال تحديد هذه القيمة بطريقة أخرى. 
ويحدد القاضي، حتى في هذه الحالة، حدا أقصى للقيمة التي يصدق فيها المدعي بيمينه. 
مادة (128) تسري على اليمين المتممة الأحكام المقررة في المواد من 117 إلى 123 من هذا القانون، وذلك فيما لا يتعارض مع الأحكام الواردة في هذا الفصل.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب الثامن- المعاينة
مادة (129) للمحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب أحد الخصوم أن تقرر الانتقال لمعاينة المتنازع فيه أو أن تندب أحد قضاتها لذلك. 
وتحرر المحكمة أو القاضي محضرا تبين فيه جميع الأعمال المتعلقة بالمعاينة، وإلا كان العمل باطلا ً.
مادة (130) للمحكمة أو لمن تندبه من قضاتها حال الانتقال تعيين خبير للاستعانة به في المعاينة، ولها وللقاضي المنتدب سماع من ترى سماعه من الشهود، وتكون دعوة هؤلاء للحضور بطلب ولو شفويا من كاتب الجلسة. 
مادة (131) يجوز لمن يخشى ضياع معالم واقعة يحتمل أن تصبح محل نزاع أمام القضاء أن يطلب من قاضي الأمور المستعجلة في مواجهة ذوى الشأن، وبالطرق المعتادة الانتقال للمعاينة، وتراعى في هذه الحالة الأحكام المبينة في المواد السابقة. 
ويجوز للقاضي في هذه الحالة أن يندب أحد الخبراء للانتقال والمعاينة وسماع شهود بغير يمين، وعندئذ يكون عليه أن يعين جلسة لسماع ملاحظات الخصوم على تقرير الخبير وأعماله. 
وتتبع القواعد المنصوص عليها في الباب الخاص بالخبرة.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الباب التاسع- الخبرة
مادة (132) للمحكمة عند الاقتضاء أن تحكم بندب خبير واحد أو ثلاثة، ويجب أن تذكر في حكمها: -
{ أ } بيانا دقيقا لعمل الخبير والتدابير العاجلة التي يؤذن له في اتخاذها. 
{ب} الأمانة التي يجب إيداعها خزانة المحكمة لحساب مصروفات الخبير وأتعابه والخصم الذي يكلف بإيداع هذه الأمانة والأجل الذي يجب فيه الإيداع والمبلغ الذي يجوز للخبير سحبه لمصروفاته. 
{ج} الأجل المحدد لإيداع تقرير الخبير. 
{د } تاريخ الجلسة التي تؤجل إليها القضية للمرافعة في حالة إيداع الأمانة وجلسة أخرى أقرب منها لنظر القضية في حالة عدم إيداعها. 
{هـ} وفي حالة دفع الأمانة لا تشطب الدعوى قبل تبليغ الخصوم بإيداع الخبيـر تقريره طبقا للإجراءات المقررة في المادة (144). 
مادة (133) إذا اتفق الخصوم على اختيار خبير معين أو ثلاثة خبراء أقرت المحكمة اتفاقهم. 
وفيما عدا هذه الحالة تختار المحكمة الخبراء من بين المقبولين أمامها إلا إذا قضت بغير ذلك لظروف خاصة، وعليها حينئذ أن تبين هذه الظروف في الحكم. 
وإذا كان الندب لأحد الموظفين وجب على الجهة الإدارية فور إخطارها بإيداع الأمانة تعيين شخص الخبير الذي عهد إليه بالعمل وإبلاغ المحكمة بهذا التعيـين، ويجرى في حقه حكم المادة (137). 
مادة (134) إذا لم تودع الأمانة من الخصم المكلف بإيداعها ولا من غيره من الخصوم كان الخبير غير ملزم بأداء المهمة الموكلة له، وتقـرر المحكمة سقوط حق الخصم الذي لم يقم بدفع الأمانة في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير إذا وجدت أن الأعذار التي أبداها لذلك غير مقبولة. 
مادة (135) في اليومين التاليين لإيداع الأمانة يدعو قسم الكتاب الخبير - بكتاب مسجل - ليطلع علي الأوراق المودعة ملف الدعوى من غير أن يتسلمها ما لم تأذن له المحكمة أو الخصوم في ذلك، وتسلم إليه صورة من الحكم الصادر بتعيينه. 
مادة (136) إذا كان اسم الخبير غير مقيد في جدول الخبراء وجب أن يحلف أمام المحكمة التي ندبته وبغير ضرورة لحضور الخصوم، يمينا أن يؤدى عمله بالصدق والأمانة وإلا كان العمل باطلا. 
مادة (137) للخبير خلال الخمسة أيام التالية لتاريخ تسلمه صورة الحكم من قسم الكتاب أن يطلب إعفاءه من أداء مهمته، ولرئيس الدائرة التي عينته أو القاضي الذي عينه أن يعفيه منها إذا رأى أن الأسباب التي أبداها لذلك مقبولة. 
ويجوز في الدعاوى المستعجلة أن تقرر المحكمة في حكمها إنقاص هذا الميعاد. 
فإذا لم يؤد الخبير مهمته ولم يكن قد أعفي من أدائها جاز للمحكمة التي ندبته أن تحكم عليه بكل المصروفات التي تسبب في إنفاقها بلا جدوى وبالتعويضات إن كان لها محل وذلك بغير إخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية. 
مادة (138) يجوز للخصوم طلب رد الخبير إذا توافر في شأنه سبب يرجح معه عدم استطاعته أداء مهمته بغير تحيز، وبوجه خاص يجوز رد الخبير إذا كان قريبا أو صهراً لأحد الخصوم للدرجة الرابعة أو وكيلا ً لأحد الخصوم في أعماله الخاصة، أو وصيا أو قيما أو كان يعمل عند أحد الخصوم أو كان له أو لزوجه خصومة قائمة مع أحد الخصوم في الدعوى أو مع زوجه ما لم تكن هذه الخصومة قد أقيمت بعد تعيين الخبير بقصد رده. 
مادة (139) يتم طلب الرد بتكليف الخبير بالحضور أمام المحكمة وذلك خـلال أسبوع من تاريخ الحكم بتعيينه إذا كان هذا الحكم قد صدر في حضور الخصم طالب الرد فإذا كان الحكم قد صدر غيابيا قدم طلب الرد خلال الأسبوع التالي لإعلان منطوق الحكم إليه. 
مادة (140) إذا عين الخبير باتفاق الخصوم، فلا يقبل طلب رده من أحدهم ما لم يكن سبب الرد قد حدث بعد تعيينه أو ثبت أنه كان لا يعلم بهذا السبب عند تعيينه. 
مادة (141) تفصل المحكمة على وجه السرعة في طلب الرد ويكون الحكم الصادر في الطلب غير قابل للطعن بأي وجه. 
مادة (142) على الخبير أن يحدد لبدء عمله تاريخا لا يجاوز الخمسة عشر يوماً التالية لتسلمه صورة الحكم بتعيينه، وعليه أن يدعو الخصوم بكتب مسجلة ترسل قبل ذلك التاريخ بسبعة أيام على الأقل يخبرهم فيها بمكان أول اجتماع ويومه وساعته. 
وفي حالات الاستعجال يجوز أن ينص في الحكم على مباشرة المهمة في الثلاثة أيام التالية لتاريخ تعيين الخبير على الأكثر وعندئذ يدعى الخصوم بإشارة برقية أو تليفاكس ترسل قبل الاجتماع الأول بأربع وعشرين ساعة على الأقل. وفي حالات الإستعجال القصوى يجوز أن ينص في الحكم على مباشرة المهمة فورا، ودعوة الخصوم بإشارة برقية أو تليفاكس للحضور في الحال. 
ويترتب على عدم دعوة الخصوم بطلان عمل الخبير. 
مادة (143) يجب على الخبير أن يباشر أعماله ولو في غيبة الخصوم متى كانوا قد دعوا على الوجه الصحيح. 
مادة (144) يسمع الخبير أقوال الخصوم وملاحظاتهم، فإذا تخلف أحدهم عن الحضور أمامه أو عن تقديم مستنداته أو عن تنفيذ أي إجراء من إجراءات الخبرة في المواعيد المحددة مما يتعذر معه على الخبير مباشرة أعماله أو يؤدى إلى التأخير في مباشرتها جاز لـه أن يبلغ المحكمة بذلك. وللمحكمة أن تحكم على الخصم بغرامة لا تقل عن عشرين ديناراً ويكون ذلك بقرار يثبت في محضر الجلسة، ولا يقبل الطعن فيه بأي طريق، وللمحكمة أن تعفي المحكوم عليه من الغرامة كلها أو بعضها إذا أبدى عذرا مقبولا. 
ويجوز للمحكمة بدلا من الحكم على المدعى بالغرامة أن تحكم بوقف الدعوى لمدة لا تتجاوز ثلاثة أشهر. 
وإذا مضت مدة الوقف ولم ينفذ المدعى ما أمرت به المحكمة، جاز الحكم باعتبار الدعوى كأن لم تكن وذلك بعد سماع أقوال المدعى عليه. 
كما يسمع الخبير- بغير يمين - أقوال من يحضرهم الخصوم أو من يرى هو سماع أقوالهم إذا كان الحكم قد أذن له في ذلك. 
وإذا تخلف بغير عذر مقبول أحد ممن ذكروا في الفقرة السابقة عن الحضور رغم تكليفه بذلك جاز للمحكمة بناء على طلب الخبير أن تحكم على المتخلف بغرامة قدرها عشرون ديناراً، ويكون ذلك بقرار يثبت في محضر الجلسة ولا يقبل الطعن فيه بأي طريق، وللمحكمة أن تعفي المحكوم عليه من الغرامة إذا حضر وأبدى عذراً مقبولا. 
ويكون تنفيذ أحكام الغرامات المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بعد إخطار المحكوم عليه بكتاب مسجل من قسم كتاب المحكمة. 
مادة (145) لا يجوز لأية وزارة أو إدارة حكومية، أو هيئة عامة، أو مؤسسة عامة أو أية جمعية تعاونية أو شركة أو منشأة فردية أو أي شخص طبيعي أو معنوي أن يمتنع بغير مبرر قانوني عن إطلاع الخبير على ما يلزم الإطلاع عليه مما يكون لديه من دفاتر أو سجلات أو مستندات أو أوراق تنفيذا للحكم الصادر بندب الخبير. 
مادة (146) يجب أن يشتمل محضر أعمال الخبير على بيان حضور الخصوم وأقوالهم وملاحظاتهم موقعة منهم ما لم يكن لديهم مانع من ذلك فيذكر في المحضر، كما يجب أن يشتمل على بيان أعمال الخبير بالتفصيل وأقوال الأشخاص الذين سمعهم من تلقاء نفسه أو بناء على طلب الخصوم وتوقيعاتهم. 
مادة (147) على الخبير أن يقدم تقريراً موقعاً منه بنتيجة أعماله ورأيه والأوجه التي استند إليها. 
فإذا كان الخبراء ثلاثة فلكل منهم أن يقدم تقريراً مستقلا ً برأيه ما لم يتفقوا على أن يقدموا تقريراً واحداً يذكر فيه رأى كل منهم وأسبابه. 
مادة (148) يودع الخبير تقريره ومحاضر أعماله ويودع كذلك جميع الأوراق التي سلمت إليه بقسم كتاب المحكمة، وعليه أن يبلغ الخصوم بهذا الإيداع في الأربع وعشرين ساعة التالية لحصوله، وذلك بكتاب مسجل. 
مادة (149) إذا لم يودع الخبير تقريره في الأجل المحدد في الحكم الصادر بتعيينه وجب عليه أن يودع قسم الكتاب قبل انقضاء ذلك الأجل مذكرة يبين فيها ما قام به من الأعمال والأسباب التي حالت دون إتمام مهمته. 
وفي الجلسة المحددة لنظر الدعوى إذا وجدت المحكمة في مذكرة الخبير ما يبرر تأخيره منحته أجلا لإنجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره. 
فإن لم يكن ثمة مبرر لتأخره حكمت عليه المحكمة بغرامة لا تزيد على خمسين ديناراً ومنحته أجلا آخر لإنجاز مهمته وإيداع تقريره أو استبدلت به غيره وألزمته برد ما يكون قد قبضه من الأمانة إلى قسم الكتاب والتعويضات إن كان لها وجه وذلك بغير إخلال بالجزاءات التأديبية. 
ولا يقبل الطعن في الحكم الصادر بإبدال الخبير وإلزامه برد ما قبضه من الأمانة. 
وإذا كان التأخير ناشئا عن خطأ الخصم حكم عليه بغرامة لا تقل عن خمسة دنانير ولا تزيد على مائة دينار، ويجوز الحكم بسقوط حقه في التمسك بالحكم الصادر بتعيين الخبير. 
مادة (150) للمحكمة أن تأمر باستدعاء الخبير في جلسة تحددها لمناقشته في تقريره إن رأت حاجة لذلك، ويبدي الخبير رأيه مؤيدا بأسبابه، وتوجه إليه المحكمة من تلقاء نفسها أو بناء على طلب الخصوم ما تراه مفيداً من الأسئلة في الدعوى. 
وللمحكمة أن تعيد المهمة إلى الخبير ليتدارك ما تبين لها من وجوه الخطأ أو النقص في مهمته أو بحثه، ولها أن تعهد بذلك إلى خبير آخر أو إلى ثلاثة خبراء آخرين، ولهؤلاء أن يستعينوا بمعلومات الخبير السابق، كما أن لها أن تندب خبيرين آخرين ينضمان إلى الخبير السابق ندبه لإعادة بحث المهمة. 
مادة (151) للمحكمة أن تعين خبيراً لإبداء رأيه مشافهة في الجلسة بدون تقديم تقرير ويثبت رأيه في محضر الجلسة. 
مادة (152) رأي الخبير لا يقيد المحكمة. 
مادة (153) تقدر أتعاب الخبير ومصروفاته بأمر من المحكمة التي عينته بمجرد صدور الحكم في موضوع الدعوى. 
فإذا لم يصدر هذا الحكم في الثلاثة أشهـر التالية لإيداع التقرير لأسباب لا دخل للخبير فيها قدرت أتعابه ومصروفاته بغير إنتظار الحكم في موضوع الدعوى. 
مادة (154) يستوفي الخبير ما قدر له من أمانة، ويكون أمر التقدير فيما زاد عليها واجب التنفيذ على من طلب تعيينه من الخصوم وكذلك على الخصم الذي قضي بإلزامه المصروفات. 
مادة (155) للخبير ولكل خصم في الدعوى أن يتظلم عن أمر التقدير وذلك خلال الثمانية أيام التالية لإبلاغه. 
مادة (156) لا يقبل التظلم من الخصم الذي يجوز تنفيذ أمر التقدير عليه إلا إذا أودع الباقي من المبلغ المقدر خزانة المحكمة مع تخصيصه لأداء ما يستحقه الخبير. 
مادة (157) يحصل التظلم بتقرير في قسم كتاب المحكمة التي ندبت الخبير، ويترتب على رفعه وقف تنفيذ الأمر، وينظر في غير علانية بعد تبليغ الخبير والخصوم بالحضور بناء على طلب قسم الكتاب بميعاد ثلاثة أيام. 
على أنه إذا كان قد حكم نهائيا في شأن الإلزام بمصروفات الدعوى فلا يختصم في التظلم من لم يطلب تعيين الخبير ولم يحكم عليه بالمصروفات. 
وتفصل المحكمة في التظلم بحكم. 
مادة (158) إذا حكم في التظلم بتخفيض ما قدر للخبير جاز للخصم أن يحتج بهذا الحكم على خصمه الذي يكون قد أدى للخبير ما يستحقه على أساس أمر التقدير دون إخلال بحق هذا الخصم في الرجوع على الخبير

----------

